# Another walk for Jade, with her siblings. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunday evening walk with The Chi Wees.  Jade made it just around the corner, then pooped out. :lol: But she is doing awesome at this!!!!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw, she is just too cute! So little and adorable! ^_^


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The end.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

awww Jade seems to love the grass ^^. It must be fun to walk a big pack of chihuahuas.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, so cute


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Look how cute they are!!! Do cars just STOP when they see you guys outside?! They are just so darling. Jade looks like an angel. She's just the cutest thing. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh how adorable. Little Miss Jade is walking like such a big girl. Gia looks so cute in her harness. This is old hat for Lexie, Chance and Gia, huh??? I am so proud of Jade and her walking on her harness. My favorite pic is the one of her on her back in the grass. Drag me Momma!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> awww Jade seems to love the grass ^^. It must be fun to walk a big pack of chihuahuas.


Thank you! She adores playing in the grass.  It's pretty entertaining to walk all of them, because they do so many cute things out there. 



Krista said:


> Awww, so cute


Thank you! 



Brodysmom said:


> Look how cute they are!!! Do cars just STOP when they see you guys outside?! They are just so darling. Jade looks like an angel. She's just the cutest thing.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you Tracy!  Any new neighbors that aren't used to seeing us always stop to talk to them. I get those that stop and say, Awwwww, what are those?!? I just giggle and say Chihuahua's. They will either ask lots of questions, or look at me crazy :lol: Jade is really enjoying her short adventures. She says, "I may be teeny, but I wanna do doggie stuff too." :lol:



rcj1095 said:


> Oh how adorable. Little Miss Jade is walking like such a big girl. Gia looks so cute in her harness. This is old hat for Lexie, Chance and Gia, huh??? I am so proud of Jade and her walking on her harness. My favorite pic is the one of her on her back in the grass. Drag me Momma!!!


Thank you Robin! Isn't she doing great!?! I'm so proud of her! She poops out quick, but she's giving it her best shot. Yeah, L, C, and G are used to walking, but we can't go very far because they get tired easy. It's also still to hot for them to spend much time outside. But they love walking and playing outdoors. Haha, where she is rolling in the grass is where she decided she had had enough. I had to carry her the rest of the way. Taking a pup her size walking is very comical to see. :lol:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just look at that tiny little princesssssss. I can't stand it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Pam!  She's so sweet! :love7: I just love my little babies!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look adorable!


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

how cute! Jade seems to be loving the outdoors.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

They look like they were in doggie heaven! Outside, with their people, too cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies! They all love being outside.  So many things out there to sniff. :lol:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Miss Jade is just as cute as a button! I just love her!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

all the chis together!!! lovin my girl gia
thanks for sharing


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww..........How cute is that? Jade is absolutely adorable! The girls are so cute in their harnesses and leashes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all! I have so much fun with these little guys. Taking them for a walk is always an adventure.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

you have such a cute little family !!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww shes so tiny on the leash so cute she will get there i can see things looking up with romeo on the leash she will get there xx


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Jade is such a cute little munchkin!!! Arlee still doesn't like to be put on a leash. When we go out to potty at the house I don't use leads, so when I need to put one on her she acts like I'm punishing her. It's my fault. I am glad Jade is doing so well with hers.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Bless her!!! Love Jade xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your sweet comments.  Sometime they can be resistant to a leash, can't they. I've been lucky so far that all of mine took to it pretty well.


----------

